# Brighton Asylum 2012



## Night-Mares Haunt (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello everyone. Just wanted to share a few photos from our 13,000 square foot indoor attraction "Brighton Asylum". Not only are we open throughout the month of October, but we are the only haunted attraction in New Jersey open throughout the year, with special haunted events each month. For the 2013 season, we are proud to present "13 Haunted Events", with special haunted events such as "Santa's Slay", "Dark Valentine", "Zombie Hunt Paintball", "Rottentail Slaughterhouse" and so much more! Information will be posted soon on our website at www.night-mares.com. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well first off congratulations on having an attraction open all year round. I'm sure it's harder than we think with all of the upkeep and all. I guess my question would be to you, since I live on the other side of the US is...were you affected by Hurricane Sandy at all?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great pics! Interested to know if your business is pretty steady throughout the entire year?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ha..Ha..that person in the third photo looks familiar.  Troll Wizard and jdubbya I'm sure Rich the owner will be able to answer your questions in more detail, but the people attending the haunt has been giving very positive reviews. They keep requesting more holidays to add to the haunt schedule. Personally I couldn't be happier to have the opportunity to work for a haunt that is open through out the year. I am very excited and really enjoyed working the off season holidays at the haunt.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dang... wish I lived about 750 miles closer. Love the sound of your "13 Haunted Events".


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Ha..Ha..that person in the third photo looks familiar.


Is that you, JoiseyGal?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I was just going to say that Santa Zombie is sweeeeet!(wink, wink Sharon) I love the whole look of this attraction, and I Love, Love, LOVE that you are open year round with different themes during the year. Thats the way to keep it "hauntified" all year! Reminds me of the beloved _Nightmare_ _on_ _Church_ _Street_. Very nice website and just a first class looking haunt! Well done y'all!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Is that you, JoiseyGal?


Yep!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

When I saw that "Santa" I was sure I had seen it before! Love the shot with the shadows scrawling up the building, shivery!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, I think I know that zombie Santa girl....


----------



## Night-Mares Haunt (Jan 27, 2012)

Troll Wizard said:


> Well first off congratulations on having an attraction open all year round. I'm sure it's harder than we think with all of the upkeep and all. I guess my question would be to you, since I live on the other side of the US is...were you affected by Hurricane Sandy at all?


Sorry for the delayed response here. Thank you very much, its a lot of hard work keeping things going all year, with the switching up of the staff, the changing sets, as as well as all that is required to keep the building up to safety standards.

Unfortunately, yes, Hurricane Sandy did a number on us. We lost the entire last weekend, and my outdoor venue at another location was completely destroyed. I am re-building it from the ground up this year. Unfortunately, no haunt insurances I am aware of offers decent coverage from hurricanes so I am praying that we finally catch a break. 2 years ago it was a freak snow storm that crippled my entire last weekend. I can't take another year of that.

Rich


----------



## Night-Mares Haunt (Jan 27, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Great pics! Interested to know if your business is pretty steady throughout the entire year?


Thanks very much! October is the bread and butter. But the other holidays do bring in people. Christmas most of all, but the other events attract a nice crowd. The key is to be very creative with each event. If I 'phone it in' the people will know it and they won't come back. I spend up to 8 hours every day re-theming the entire haunt for each event and this year I am doing even more. I am pre-fabricating many sets ahead of time that will be put up when needed. And with the 13 haunted events, I will need many many sets to put up. There are some scenes I will not be able to change due to the nature of how they are constructed but many can be interchanged which is nice. I always like to give the customers a fresh feel every time they walk in the door, even if its only been a month since they last visited. Here's an updated photo of the haunt exterior facade. Im very happy with how these came out!:



















Please note that the website publicized in the photo is not yet up and running. It will be ready by mid July!


----------

